# 2021 betta spawns!



## WillieBetta (Mar 25, 2021)

Here are my spawn they are 2 days old. Now

*Multicolor halfmoon*
Parents








spawn

































*blue rim *
parents 








spawn


----------



## AlphaBettas (May 12, 2020)

Stunning! I love the white/blue one!


----------



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

Sweet!.....Keep us posted!


----------



## Garent (Feb 4, 2021)

AlphaBettas said:


> Stunning! I love the white/blue one!


Is Blue Rim consider rare there?

Sent from my Redmi Note 9 Pro using Tapatalk


----------

